

How Fog Creek Saved me half a grand OR Great Customer Service - izak30
http://www.issackelly.com/Blog/entry/Dan_Fog_Creek_Software/

======
cstejerean
I didn't realize they have a Student and Startup edition. I guess good things
happen when you're nice to your customers (you get free advertising).

------
martin
Not that I disagree that this is an example of good customer service. But even
if they had sold you a 2-user license for $400, it could've wound up a wash
for them if you called support for help setting it up. And given that they
clearly considered both of your hosting options suboptimal, they probably saw
that as a good possibility.

~~~
izak30
Well, they could have said;

"Sorry, you don't meet the minimum requirements";

~~~
martin
Right, and then they'd give you your money back, and they'd still not have
made any money -- if anything, you'd be a net loss if they spent any time
trying to help you.

------
edw519
Click "Reply" again and include this link. Who knows, you just might make his
day.

(No matter how good you get at something, positive feedback is ALWAYS
appreciated.)

~~~
izak30
Thanks.

